# Roof top tent



## cllowe (Jun 28, 2013)

Just finished my $350 version roof top tent. It's a double tent cot mounted to uni strut which is secured to my in bed tie down system. Now just need to build a box to mount to the uni strut for storage.


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

Very nice job, it's good to see good old American ingenuity at work.


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

Nice job!

I will say, you don't look anything like what I expected standing here in your tent.


----------



## mikeylikesit5805 (Nov 14, 2012)

Thats looks very good!


----------



## cllowe (Jun 28, 2013)

Ha. She was the first one in. I have a oversized version also (which I need to put in the classifieds) and set it up to air out. She would not get out. She stayed in that thing all day.


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

cllowe said:


> I have a oversized version also (which I need to put in the classifieds) and set it up to air out.


Can you give us a ballpark of where you live? There may be members (i.e. myself) that may be interested.

Yea, I know the dogs and trucks thing. Mine goes crazy as soon as I hit the button to open the garage door for the truck bay. She does a belly crawl to get inside (doesn't wait for the door to open) then stands looking at "her" door.

Last week, I just pulled the truck out to do some exterior cleaning. She did her belly crawl to her door so I let her in the truck. Destination is 50 feet away. I parked but left her door open so she could get out. She was sure there was a ride coming and sat in the truck for almost 2 hours.


----------



## cllowe (Jun 28, 2013)

ZoomZoom said:


> Can you give us a ballpark of where you live? There may be members (i.e. myself) that may be interested.


I live in Gainsboro TN


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

Too far for me. 

Is the mounting generic and will fit any truck or is it specific to the Tundra?


----------



## cllowe (Jun 28, 2013)

No I made the mount. The tent normally sits on ground.


----------

